# GPU COMPUTING DETECTION



## gagan1 (Jan 4, 2014)

It all started about a month ago. I own an EVGA GTX 660 Ti Superclocked Edition with an Intel i7 2600 processor. GPU-Z used to always detect OpenCL, CUDA, and PhysX. and all of a sudden it stopped. I first became aware of the issue after I decided to play Arkham City one day after a long time and it said it couldn't detect PhysX...I've tried testers and all say my hardware is incapable.  I would do a System Restore if I could, but the last one indicates over a year ago.


->If anybody has faced this issue, and knows how to solve it, please let me know. Or, if anybody has any idea that may or may not work, please let me know. It would be appreciated.

Solutions I've tried:

Trying my card in another computer (it worked fine)

Reseating Graphics Card in PCI-E slot
Trying previous versions of NVIDIA driver
->Uninstalling using REVO, Driversweeper, and manually.
Trying BETA drivers
Disable Intel HD Graphics from BIOS

Trying to install CUDA SDK (couldn't detect CUDA)
Chatting with at least 20 NVIDIA agents which led me nowhere






When I click Intel HD Graphics under drop down, all of them (Computing options) are unchecked (even DirectCompute 5.0) which is weird too.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 5, 2014)

gagan1 said:


> GPU-Z used to always detect OpenCL, CUDA, and PhysX. and all of a sudden it stopped.


Make sure you aren't running programs that use these features.



gagan1 said:


> it couldn't detect PhysX...I've tried testers and all say my hardware is incapable.


Make sure "PhysX" is enable in "Nvidia Control Panel" settings. And make sure your driver is updated.


----------



## gagan1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Blue-Knight, thanks for the response. As you can see from the screen shot, it's on newest BETA driver 331.93, and playing withe the NVIDIA Control Panel settings for PhysX didn't seem to change anything =(


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 5, 2014)

gagan1 said:


> Blue-Knight, thanks for the response. As you can see from the screen shot, it's on newest BETA driver 331.93, and playing withe the NVIDIA Control Panel settings for PhysX didn't seem to change anything =(


This is strange.

Unfortunately, I can not help more.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 5, 2014)

Try downloading everest ehhhhrm AIDA64 , there is a gpu compute bench now... if it runs, then GPU-Z is only high....


----------



## gagan1 (Jan 5, 2014)

i got this error.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 5, 2014)

What version of Windows are you using?


----------



## gagan1 (Jan 5, 2014)

win7 pro x64


----------

